

Wordnik's swagger api framework - fehguy
http://swagger.wordnik.com

======
sdesai
This makes API management a breeze for developers and non-developers alike.
Reminds me of AWS, in terms of internal innovation turning into major benefits
for the developer community. Except it's open source, so even better.

------
fehguy
Creating an easy mechanism for declaring a web service signature AND it's
models makes this work. Does this pick up where WADL left off?

